# 1940 Huffman big tank



## John (Mar 11, 2013)

Paint done


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Sweet John! Can't wait to see the matching Twin Flex. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 11, 2013)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow can't wait to see this on one of the Cyclone rides!


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice John!! The other one is from Kevin?


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 11, 2013)

*looks great very nice*


----------



## John (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Ethan,
The bike came from Horace Huffman.
Focus
Thanks for the comments, bike will be on the Cyclone ride soon.


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 11, 2013)

really nice done,i like the before and afther picture to LOL!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 11, 2013)

*Bad a$$*

Thats sweet! Very Well done! Loving the precise stripeing!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn what an amazing paint job looks flawless!!! Nice job.


----------



## npence (Mar 11, 2013)

Looking great John been thinking of putting a two speed on mine also.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 11, 2013)

Wholy crap, is that beautiful...WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## OldRider (Mar 11, 2013)

Stunning paintjob!


----------



## wspeid (Mar 12, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## fatbike (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice work, great colors! huffman big tank bikes have become popular around here. Sweet bike!


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2013)

My hat's been off to you so many times, I just quit wearing it!


----------



## Sped Man (Mar 17, 2013)

Unbelievable! I love it!


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Mar 21, 2013)

Very Nice John. What type of paint do you use? Auto or out of a can? Then wetsand? Any tips would be helpful. Thanks,
Jason


----------



## John (Apr 28, 2013)

*Off the stand*

Off the work stand


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 28, 2013)

that thing is amazing!


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 28, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!  Great restoration.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 28, 2013)

John said:


> Off the work stand
> View attachment 94004View attachment 94005




Who is doing the paint?... Very nice job!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 28, 2013)

PHENOMINAL!

Now all you need, is a juicy dead grandfather story to go with it. Maybe something like, you walked out to the barn to see how the milking of the cows was going, and how you found Grand Dad slumped over the bucket. When you rolled him over, you found a trap door under his corpse, so you opened it up to see what was down there.
As soon as you flicked your Bic, the dim light illuminated what would be the most beautiful bike you've ever seen. Of course it was all covered in cob webs and dust, so you gave it a good balsting with the hose, and Walla!
This is the bike that Grand Dad had kept hidden from the family all those years.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 28, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> PHENOMINAL!
> 
> Now all you need, is a juicy dead grandfather story to go with it. Maybe something like, you walked out to the barn to see how the milking of the cows was going, and how you found Grand Dad slumped over the bucket. When you rolled him over, you found a trap door under his corpse, so you opened it up to see what was down there.
> As soon as you flicked your Bic, the dim light illuminated what would be the most beautiful bike you've ever seen. Of course it was all covered in cob webs and dust, so you gave it a good balsting with the hose, and Walla!
> This is the bike that Grand Dad had kept hidden from the family all those years.




That story wouldn't really add any value to the bike I'm afraid, its kind of creepy and gross, why was he hiding it?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 28, 2013)

Because he didn't want junior to scratch it.
Junior is an inquisitive kid. The kind that's been known to stick a paper clip into the light socket, just to see what would happen.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 28, 2013)

John said:


> Off the work stand
> View attachment 94004View attachment 94005




Looks great John! Is that a new set of Royal Chains on there? V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Apr 29, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> Who is doing the paint?... Very nice job!!!!




Tim here in San Diego


----------



## John (Apr 29, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks great John! Is that a new set of Royal Chains on there? V/r Shawn




Just out of the wrapping


----------



## John (Apr 29, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> PHENOMINAL!
> 
> Now all you need, is a juicy dead grandfather story to go with it. Maybe something like, you walked out to the barn to see how the milking of the cows was going, and how you found Grand Dad slumped over the bucket. When you rolled him over, you found a trap door under his corpse, so you opened it up to see what was down there.
> As soon as you flicked your Bic, the dim light illuminated what would be the most beautiful bike you've ever seen. Of course it was all covered in cob webs and dust, so you gave it a good balsting with the hose, and Walla!
> This is the bike that Grand Dad had kept hidden from the family all those years.




Marty did I already tell you the story?


----------



## Rustafari (Apr 30, 2013)

That thing is beautiful! Nice choice of colors.


----------

